# Terrible twos, part 2!



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

LO who is 2 years 8months old  will often refuse to walk and hold onto hand which is obviously dangerous near roads. Anything I can do?  x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi pyjamas,
I would just use reins or pushchair. 
My daughter needed a pushchair to keep her safe until she was over 4.


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

i second reins or wrist strap
mel x


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

My son is 2 and insists on walking everywhere - when we are coming near to a road I give him a warning that he is going to have to hold my hand in a minute - then I tell him it's time otherwise he has to go into the buggy. It seems to work. However, there is no way he would hold my hand the whole time we are walking - where I judge it to be safe enough I walk between him and the road so he has a little freedom.

Reins can work too though - used to have a little rucksack with reins attached for my daughter. Obviously the rucksack clipped closed at the front so she couldn't just drop it off. She preferred that to standard reins.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. With reins on she just sits on the ground and won't move. Will try ruck sack type reins and wrist strap. x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

When my daughter was a little bit older we got her a micro scooter with a lead. She loved the scooter but couldn't let go of her need to control enough to let me pull her along!


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

My lb (28 months) puts up a fight about holding hands, but the rule is when we're in a car park, crossing a road then he must. The last time we used a buggy was the last week of November - he's a walker. What he will do if he's against holding my hand will be to compromise and hold the monkeys hand of my Kipling bag. 
Worth attaching a novelty keyring or similar to your coat/bag maybe?


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Awful today. Have been using wrist strap rein but she would not walk with it on this morning. Lies down on path and screams! Might  have to go back to buggy but she will fight not to go in that too! x


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

We had similar problems and find that our 2 yr old is (usually!) okay with one of those back packs with a strap. It works because he doesn't generally notice I'm holding the strap so he feels independent and I feel less anxious about him running off!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

My 2 year old is usually ok with a backpack and strap on, then he feels his hands are free. As I have a new baby, big brother loves to 'help' me push the pram so will hold on tightly and not wander off, and I have strap round my wrist. I think 2 year olds feel they have no control so if you can entrust them with something 'important' they will be more likely to co-operate, so try giving her something to help you with, that she thinks is important.


----------

